
China Escalates Crackdown on Cryptocurrency Trading - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-15/china-is-said-to-escalate-crackdown-on-cryptocurrency-trading
======
couchdive
After 4 years of this back and forth Chinese crypto news, I'm starting to
think China is shorting and buying based on their announcements.

------
Mtinie
This is a 15 day old article. I’m pretty sure there are a few other threads
covering the same Bloomberg info.

